# He’s Cured!



## bdskelly (May 5, 2018)




----------



## normanaj (May 5, 2018)

Not bad!


----------



## dcecil (May 5, 2018)

That’s funny,


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2018)

Ah, the miracles of modern medicine.
Gary


----------

